# Best Cast Net Lesson.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

This girl is very good at casting and her lesson is one of the best I've found.

Ok guys don't get hooked 'pun intended' on the teacher pay attention.


----------



## jeager106 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cast net?
There's a net in that picture?
What net?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Daing, got tired of listening to her, decided she wasn't ever gonna throw the bloomen net.

I will say that as small as she is, if she can throw an 8ft net she's doing pretty good.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I bet that isn't her boat. Maybe she can catch bait, but without a boat what good is she. Heck, even a moron like me can throw a 6' net and cut bait.



And, that is about the way I learned to toss a net. Same technique that is, not the teacher.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

She's got lots of muscle in those arms.


----------



## Genes1984 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Hello*

Hey thanks for your lesson, and we glad you are here and helping us!


----------

